# Gardner Exhaust System on my car



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just had the Gardner exhaust system put on the '64. Thought I'd share some shots.

Dave


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!
I thought the garner had the correct resonators?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice looking splitters !!:cheers


----------

